# Грыжа п/о позвоночника



## Екатерина&Денис (10 Янв 2018)

Из лечения пройдено: тракционное вытяжение позвоночника, иглоукаливание (15 сеансов),электрофорез с карипаином и 2 цикла занятий в центре Бубновского. ЭТО все не считая медикаментозного лечения. НА СЕГОДНЯШНИЙ ДЕНЬ БОЛИ УСИЛИЛИСЬ,УЖЕ НЕ ЗНАЮ КУДА ПОЙТИ, КУДА ПОДАТЬСЯ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

На контрольное МРТ.


----------



## Екатерина&Денис (11 Янв 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, делали,вроде динамика положительная, ранее болела левая сторона,теперь левая не болит,все было стабильно,хожу к Бубновскому, осталось три тренировки,а тут к ровном месте схватили правую сторону, обезболивающие препараты не очень помогают


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Делали когда?


----------



## Екатерина&Денис (11 Янв 2018)

Сентябрь


----------



## Екатерина&Денис (11 Янв 2018)

Мрт


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Покажите снимки.
Обострение от когда и от чего?


----------



## Екатерина&Денис (11 Янв 2018)

От 31 декабря, с чем связано незнаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Была 8, стал 7.
Обострение новое.
31.12, ясно от чего,танцевали вприсядку.
Что и как болит?
Снимки покажите.


----------



## Екатерина&Денис (11 Янв 2018)

Сентябрь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Плохо.


----------



## Екатерина&Денис (11 Янв 2018)

Май





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Плохо.


Что плохо?ситуация,или видно?

Еще при поднятии согнутой ноги,появился сильный хруст в позвоночнике,при поворачивании тоже.. .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2018)

Плохо видно


----------

